
Donald Trump and the Failure of Mainstream Social Science - fdsaaf
http://quillette.com/2016/11/12/donald-trump-and-the-failure-of-mainstream-social-science/
======
PaulHoule
It's funny but people on the left have consistently said the same about the
field of economics. That is, rather than a science, it is apologize for why it
OK that billionaires have all the money.

